#ubuntu-charlas 2011-12-26
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Current Session: test event - Instructors:
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||Current Session: test event - Instructors: SergioMeneses
<ClaseBot> pleia2 asked: Do you like cats?
<ClaseBot> There are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<ClaseBot> There are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-charlas to: Ubuntu Charlas || Ubuntu OpenWeek En Español || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES || Preguntas en #ubuntu-charlas-chat ||
<djmaomix> buenas tardes y feliz navidad
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-12-27
<Asuka> hola
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-12-29
<Ubuntu_chan> hola
<ofprieto> hola buenos dias
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-12-30
<fulka> hola... trato de resolver un problema con el procesador de libreoffice en ubuntu11.10, ¿alguien puede ayudarme?
#ubuntu-charlas 2011-12-31
<jjmoncar> buenas, las charlas como la registro
<carloscontreras> Hola a todos!!
<carloscontreras> Alguien conoce si existe canal de trisquel en IRC??
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-01-01
<Katarcis> Hola
<Katarcis> Van hacer las charlas  y eso por la irc?  Nunca lo habia visto xD  a ver que tal sale.
<SergioMeneses> Katarcis, saludos
<SergioMeneses> si si son via irc
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> siempre se han realizado usando este medio
<Katarcis> Nunca me habia tocado
<Katarcis> A ver.. Quien comienza xD
<SergioMeneses> Katarcis, es el 14 de Enero xD
<Katarcis> Ajue xd
<Katarcis> Bueno dejo el canal en favoritos del xchat xD
<Katarcis> Me voy a dormir mejor
<Katarcis> chao
#ubuntu-charlas 2013-12-26
<ZaraLyon> hola
